# Windows Updates will not Install at all!



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello folks. I have been trying to figure this out for over a week. None of the updates (shown below) will update. They constantly fail. I have tried downloading them separately and or directly from the Microsoft update pages where you can pick the update. Still doesnt work. Did some reading and tried to create the USB media to do an install. The USB creates just fine, but after about 80% through the install process, it fails. I have read some articles that many are experiencing problems, but there doesnt seem to be a solution yet. I have other devices that have updated fine. I have ran malewarebytes thinking some junk was causing the problem, still no luck. Any guidance will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try this: Windows Update - SoftwareDistribution Folder

This will remove the cache of the downloads and resets Windows Updates.

There is a troubleshooting tool within Windows that you can try as well.


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I attempted this before, but not sure the instructions were from the link you provided, so I wanted to give it another shot. This def reset things and you can see the updates downloading again, but still again, either the download fails after a certain % OR it downloads but fails install.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you click on more details, what is the error code


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for checking back. Please see below The .Net update will get up to a Status 100 and then it all goes to the 2nd screen shot below


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is there a reason why you're still using *Version 1903* (May 2019) and haven't updated to *Version 2004 *(May 2020)?


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Is there a reason why you're still using *Version 1903* (May 2019) and haven't updated to *Version 2004 *(May 2020)?


Thats part of the problem the 2004 update will not install either


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, we can try to check for other issues:

Try running *sfc /scannow* command in *command prompt in administrator mode* and see if it will find anything.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Since we have no way of knowing how well your computer is maintained and how it's used, doing a clean install of Version 2004 and getting a fresh start may be your best option.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, you can also share logs that may reveal what's wrong with your Windows update:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/upgrade/setupdiag


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Couriant said:


> OK, we can try to check for other issues:
> 
> Try running *sfc /scannow* command in *command prompt in administrator mode* and see if it will find anything.


I cant get this command to work. It returns with "Windows Resource Protection could not start the repair service."


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Since we have no way of knowing how well your computer is maintained and how it's used, doing a clean install of Version 2004 and getting a fresh start may be your best option.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


I tried that as well, and it gets pretty far, then tells me the windows install failed


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

zebanovich said:


> Hello, you can also share logs that may reveal what's wrong with your Windows update:
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/upgrade/setupdiag


Does the below help?

Matching Profile found: FindAbruptDownlevelFailure - 55882B1A-DA3E-408A-9076-23B22A0472BD
SetupDiag version: 1.6.0.0
System Information:
Machine Name = ARLETA-LAPTOP
Manufacturer = HP
Model = HP Laptop 17-by0xxx
HostOSArchitecture = 1033
FirmwareType = UEFI
BiosReleaseDate = 
BiosVendor = 
BiosVersion = F.58
HostOSVersion = 10.0.18362
HostOSBuildString = 18362.1.amd64fre.19h1_release.190318-1202
TargetOSBuildString = 10.0.19041.1 (vb_release.191206-1406)
HostOSLanguageId = 
HostOSEdition = Core
RegisteredAV = Windows Defender
FilterDrivers = FileInfo
UpgradeStartTime = 8/11/2020 3:22:31 PM
UpgradeEndTime = 8/12/2020 7:55:13 PM
UpgradeElapsedTime = 1.04:32:42
CV = 
ReportId =

Error: SetupDiag reports abrupt down-level failure.
Last Operation: Finalize
Error: 0x800700C1 - 0x50015
LogEntry: 2020-08-11 16:01:18, Error DISM DISM Driver Manager: PID=4396 TID=11148 Failed trying to load drvstore.dll - CDmiApi::InternalInitialize(hr:0x800700c1)

Refer to "https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/desktop/Debug/system-error-codes" for error information.

Last Setup Phase:
Phase Name: Pre-Finalize
Phase Started: 8/11/2020 3:58:42 PM
Phase Ended: 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
Phase Time Delta: 00:00:00
Completed Successfully? False

Last Setup Operation:
Operation Name: Process Drivers for Migration
Operation Started: 8/11/2020 4:00:55 PM
Operation Ended: 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
Operation Time Delta: 0:00:00:00.0000000
Completed Successfully? False


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

The error means some executable is not of valid format.

I doubt this is the only log that was generated, please try again run setupdiag as Administrator and make sure to grab all the logs that it generates, zip them up and attach zip file here.


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry about that. Let me try again, see attached


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a HP 17-by0xxx model laptop.
What's the exact product number(P/N) and serial number(S/N) on it?

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

The issue you are having is happening due to either corrupt registry entries for drivers or corrupt drivers.
Windows update was not able to read some driver entries from registry needed to update devices.

Most likely audio component. (it doesn't matter if your audio works btw.)

It's not going to be easy to solve it, and if you want to give it a try then make sure you follow below steps carefully:

Step 1: First step is to uninstall bad software such as McAfee which you have.
You may need to search for McAfee removal tool on google because I was not able to find it if uninstallation doesn't go well. (this is normal for bloatware software such as McAfee)

Following is a list of software one should avoid to prevent unexpected system behavior:

1. Registry, disk or system cleaners
2. Driver download or updater tools
3. System tweak tools or system optimizers
4. Various malware/adware removal tools or scanners
5. Program/driver uninstallers
6. Browser extensions of questionable reputation
7. Various "fix" tools that claim to fix some problem

If you installed anything that matches the list above, please uninstall and reboot system.

Step 2: second step is to reboot system after all removal is done and then fully update your drivers in following order:
1. Chipset driver
2. reboot system
3. the rest of drivers
4. reboot system

Make sure to download drivers from original manufacturer site for your laptop or PC motherboard, not some random junk sites.

Step 3: At this point it's worth to clear old Windows update packages:
1. Press Windows key and type "disk cleanup" then run "Disk cleanup" program as Administrator
2. run it for C drive, wait to complete, select all check boxes (including Windows update) and perform cleanup.

Step 4: Reboot system and reset your Windows update:
1. Download PowerShell script from here:
https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/Reset-WindowsUpdateps1-e0c5eb78
2. Open up PowerShell as Administrator and run this command:
`Set-ExecutionPolicy -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted`
inside powershell navigate to folder where you downloaded the script and run it,
*NOTE:* update path where you downloaded the script in below code: [press enter for each command]

```
cd "C:\Users\YOUR_USERNAME\Downloads"
.\Reset-WindowsUpdate.ps1
```
Let script finish it's job, then set execution policy back to defaults:
`Set-ExecutionPolicy -ExecutionPolicy Restricted`

Step 5: Reboot system again and try updating.

Let us know how it goes or if you need help with the steps.


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

zebanovich said:


> The issue you are having is happening due to either corrupt registry entries for drivers or corrupt drivers.
> Windows update was not able to read some driver entries from registry needed to update devices.
> 
> Most likely audio component. (it doesn't matter if your audio works btw.)
> ...


This is great info! I will dive into this tonight after work. I am hesitant to uninstall Mcaffe only because this is not PC. I am trying to help a friend out with it.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

pmc3944 said:


> This is great info! I will dive into this tonight after work. I am hesitant to uninstall Mcaffe only because this is not PC.


You should definitely uninstall it regardless if its' PC or not, not only McAfee but the rest of bloatware from the list if you have it before doing anything else.

This is my recommendation you do what ever you want, but unless you follow all the steps I gave you I won't be able to give new advices.


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

zebanovich said:


> You should definitely uninstall it regardless if its' PC or not, not only McAfee but the rest of bloatware from the list if you have it before doing anything else.
> 
> This is my recommendation you do what ever you want, but unless you follow all the steps I gave you I won't be able to give new advices.


I def will. thank again for the info!!


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got Mcaffe uninstalled, and followed your steps, ultimately after the last reboot, I checked for updates and still get error messages. I did notice that when running the script I got the error below. Not sure if that helps you with next steps. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE HELP!


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

wuaulct is not recognized because it was deprecated, the script is out of date.

I think your best bet is to reinstall system because it's likely corrupt, fixing it would be pain if not impossible.

Easy way is in place upgrade:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-repair-install-or-feature-update-using-the-iso.1235320

Slightly harder way is to perform clean install:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/doing-a-completely-clean-reinstall-of-windows-10.1235377

In any case make sure to back up your data.


----------



## pmc3944 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks. I had tried this before, but I wanted to try again and follow the instructions on your link. Launching from within windows the 1st time, it did very well until it appeared it was finishing up and then it says the install failed (it did this the previous time i tried this was well). So I created a bootable USB....tried that way....it gets to a point then "undoes" the install and says it failed. Is my only option booting into USB linux, formatting, and trying an install that way? Sure hope not, but so be it, if so.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

clean install means:

* booting Windows from USB
* formatting hard drive (or SSD) with disk part
* install

If that doesn't work please share error code or re-download Windows ISO to another good computer to make sure it's not corrupt.


----------

